
Stop tolerating mediocracy - alinalex
https://medium.com/from-a-self-taught-programmer-to-another/stop-tolerating-mediocracy-6b735513e1f9#.71l3wmgpl
======
Johnny_Brahms
Meh. The best thing that happened to me in my life was realizing I was
mediocre. It made the work/life balance a lot easier to manage, and gave me a
lot more humility since I felt I had less to prove.

I am in no way a bad coder, but looking at the commit history of some projects
just makes me stare in awe at what some people can do. I remember spending a
conference in a sofa next to Zed Shaw as he was smashing out the basis of
mongrel (i think it was). I was awestruck. Not only did he work at about three
times my speed, the code was pretty as well.

~~~
hoodoof
This is wise. To be truly happy you need to accept your own mediocrity. Only
then can you start to accept yourself.

------
hoodoof
The irony is that the word is "mediocrity" when referring to an individually
mediocre person, as this article seems to advocate. Unless of course your goal
is to call out the culture of the company which is entirely mediocre.

Anyhoo the point is that you're better off being empathetic and understanding
of people who you judge as in some way not be "adequate". And even then first
have a look at yourself in the mirror - are you really so awesome? And even
THEN, people don't like being criticised - it's the best way to destroy a
relationship.

So perhaps if your colleague isn't performing at the level you expect you can
either be quiet or help them get to the next level.

------
bcheung
Not everyone responds well to criticism. Telling people they suck is a very
mediocre approach.

------
kps
As far as I can tell, the word intended here is “mediocrity”.

